# Can powerlifting give you bodybuilding results?



## losieloos (Aug 1, 2014)

Can Powerlifting Give You Bodybuilding Results???: http://youtu.be/w1N59jh34sg


----------



## losieloos (Aug 1, 2014)

That guy obviously haven't seen Eric lilliebridge


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 1, 2014)

I just watched that fukkin video a little while ago. Chris jones is pretty jacked and in good shape if he's actually natural as he claims to be. But some of the shit these YouTube clowns say is absurd.


----------



## TylerDurdn (Aug 1, 2014)

Dan Green.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 1, 2014)

not really, you need the extra cals for power lifting.  Also all the cardio for BB-ing will take energy you need for lifting.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 1, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> not really, you need the extra cals for power lifting.  Also all the cardio for BB-ing will take energy you need for lifting.



You don't have to do cardio for bb

And many PL do cardio. Just not mindless shit on a treadmill. We do sled pulls prowlers tire flips etc


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 1, 2014)

everytime i hear PL i hear the same names as the ones to look always dan green...Most PL are fat wihite guys losie..Is that the look u want?


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> You don't have to do cardio for bb
> 
> And many PL do cardio. Just not mindless shit on a treadmill. We do sled pulls prowlers tire flips etc



yea, but you do it for strenght/power too.  tire flips and spending 20min on a bike are quite different.  

the flip is most like a HITT workout where you go hard for 30seconds, than 60seconds of rest.  steady state on a bike will have a different effect.


----------



## losieloos (Aug 1, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> everytime i hear PL i hear the same names as the onse to look always dan green...Most PL are fat with guys losie..Is that the look u want?



Lifting heavy weight makes you fat?


----------



## losieloos (Aug 1, 2014)

I do both powerlifting and bodybuilding. I eat like a bodybuilder though.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 1, 2014)

I rotated my tires on Tuesday . Did it myself


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 1, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Lifting heavy weight makes you fat?



from the look of most PL yes


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh god here we go.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 1, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Oh god here we go.



Exactly my thought!!!  Lol


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 1, 2014)

I think it depends on if you wanna be strong or look like your strong.


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 1, 2014)

Since this topic has been covered extensively in another thread.......  Lets just Agree to disagree, and know that each individual has a different goal.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 1, 2014)

It just amazes how some guys who have been in this game for some time can still think powerlifting makes u fat. Powerlifting involves the 3 HARDEST fukkin lifts that EVERY bodybuilder should be doing. Especially the ones who can't gain weight even on steroids. 

Bottom line is diet. Doesn't matter how the fukk someone trains. If they eat like shit then they will gain weight. If being a little fatter makes a powerlifter stronger then that's the decision that person will have to make if it makes them reach their goals.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 1, 2014)

Look up Matt ogus on YouTube. Besides him loving cock he just did a show a few months ago and did "powerlifting" style training for years and continued it right up to the show. The guy came in shredded to the bone!!!! And won. And looks better than a lot guys who take steroids


----------



## Seeker (Aug 1, 2014)

Power lifting style training can be very helpful to a bodybuilders over all development, that's been established forever already. I don't understand why people continue to argue the subject.  But if bodybuilding is the main path one takes then power lifting styles are just supplemental to their  main objective which is to develop a aesthetic style muscular physique. The only way to fully accomplish that is to incorporate a different variety of isolated exercises, sets, reps, and workout styles.  There are some power lifters who enjoy adding such styles to their regimes but to a small degree. 

Power lifters who focus solely on the 3 main lifts still have impressive physique s but obviously not to the same degree as an experienced bodybuilder..and that's alright. Impressive still nevertheless.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 1, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I think it depends on if you wanna be strong or look like your strong.



u mean look like shit and be strong or look great and be strong...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 1, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> It just amazes how some guys who have been in this game for some time can still think powerlifting makes u fat. Powerlifting involves the 3 HARDEST fukkin lifts that EVERY bodybuilder should be doing. Especially the ones who can't gain weight even on steroids.
> 
> Bottom line is diet. Doesn't matter how the fukk someone trains. If they eat like shit then they will gain weight. If being a little fatter makes a powerlifter stronger then that's the decision that person will have to make if it makes them reach their goals.


bro if u look at 90% of PL their all fat disgusting looking guys...thats the truth as much as u fancy yourself being strong u got your look from bb..ok u are very strong and do Pl routines ..but i put any amount of money most of your life has been doing bb style workouts or u wouldnt look anything like u do..and guys who dont grow on steroids well then they got some fake shit..I dont know anyone who knows how to train and has real gear that doesnt make gains


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 1, 2014)

hahahahaha, this convo again


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 1, 2014)

Do we have to go through this yet again??? Different goals for different ppl. Give respect to everyone who busts their ass whether they have a 6pack or a 2000lb totla


----------



## Get Some (Aug 1, 2014)

my mindset for bodybuilding is this... if you are out of shape, you need to do cardio to cut the fat and get your heart in shape. once you get in shape, you can bulk and then cut just by following a specific diet plan alone without cardio... google Team No Cardio

I have friends who are powerlifters and each one of them would struggle to compete if they went sub 10% BF. Some guys are just freaks and sit at 10% or lower somewhat naturally, but it's usually not a good idea, especially for your joints, ouch


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 1, 2014)

Both styles of training have got me to where i am now. I have always done both. 

And the big fat sloppy looking guys are usually heavyweights. U don't see too many fat guys in the 220 and under classes. You just see more videos of the heavyweights because they lift insane amounts of weight.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 1, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> u mean look like shit and be strong or look great and be strong...



Oh I'm sorry. What I meant to say was 

STREET SWEEPER !!!!!!


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm going for the look good and strong look.
It involves a lot of powerlifting...


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 1, 2014)

Get Some said:


> my mindset for bodybuilding is this... if you are out of shape, you need to do cardio to cut the fat and get your heart in shape. once you get in shape, you can bulk and then cut just by following a specific diet plan alone without cardio... google Team No Cardio
> 
> *I have friends who are powerlifters and each one of them would struggle to compete if they went sub 10% BF*. Some guys are just freaks and sit at 10% or lower somewhat naturally, but it's usually not a good idea, especially for your joints, ouch



I think this is a very good point.  

Im more of a bb body type and build at the moment, prolly 10-12% now, if i wanted to hit the maxes ive done in the past 3 yrs PL-ing, id end up putting on quite a bit more fat.  

but thats just me.  Some guys who are powerlifters are prolly in my BF range or close to it.......just not nearly as many bb-ers.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 1, 2014)

I like turtles.


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 1, 2014)

I like hot lesbians.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 2, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Both styles of training have got me to where i am now. I have always done both.
> 
> And the big fat sloppy looking guys are usually heavyweights. U don't see too many fat guys in the 220 and under classes. You just see more videos of the heavyweights because they lift insane amounts of weight.



This is exactly right.  There are different weight classes in powerlifting just like in bodybuilding.  If you want to see someone bench 900 pounds,  sure they're probably going to be fat.  I've been to several powerlifting meets and seen fat motherfukkers and also seen dudes that looked ripped and jacked as fukk.  I think a lot of so called body builders are just running from heavy weight that will only make them bigger and I don't understand it.  There's a dude that trains with us that's a so called bodybuilder that's never even competed that always reps about 315 on squats because he says he's just "body building" funny thing is,  my step brother that is a real body builder that actually competes came up a few months ago to train with us and squatted 600 pounds with no belt or knee wraps, and guess what?  the motherfukker is ungodly lean,  big as hell, and even weigh's all of his food like a homo lol.  It's all in what you like and what your goals are.  Let's please not go down this road for the one hundredth time.   It always ends the same way.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 2, 2014)

Bundy there's a 198 lb weight class. Cut a few lbs and do a meet. 

You'll be surprised how many guys are in the 198 or 220 classes that aren't fat and are strong as fuk. Hell most 242 guys aren't fat. Have you seen steel?


----------



## italian1 (Aug 2, 2014)

I curl the pink dumb bells and I'm ripped


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 2, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> from the look of most PL yes



This is getting old. Show up at a raw powerlifting meet just to watch. You will quickly find out you are dead wrong about this. And weak.


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 2, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I like hot lesbians.


I like bisexual women. You can't do nothing with a monogamous dick hating lesbian. I prefer to be part of the action rather than just be a witness to it. I guess we have different goals. Agree to disagree.


----------



## kkiniaus (Aug 2, 2014)

obviously depends on how you train...ie. if your only doing squats, deads and bench - you might be missing overall aesthetics you get more from doing other isolated exercises...however more important is diet...if your just trying to get as much food in as possible for big lifts then your probably not going to be super lean!


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 2, 2014)

Power lifters don't only train squats, DLs, and bench. They do accessory work to help those lifts. In comparison, a BBer incorporates accessory work that targets lagging muscles


As far as fat vs ripped... that's diet, not training. 


Everyone gets caught up in PLing for competition rather than just lifting heavy on compound lifts (there's a difference).... BBers will benefit greatly from lifting heavy on compound lifts - End of Story


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 2, 2014)

Sept 13-14 

2014 Revolution Powerlifting Syndicate World Championships
Presented By RPS
Ramada Inn, 160 Frontage Rd., Newark, NJ


Here you go Bundy


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 2, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Everyone gets caught up in PLing for competition rather than just lifting heavy on compound lifts (there's a difference).... BBers will benefit greatly from lifting heavy on compound lifts - End of Story



This summarizes the topic for me. Well said, Lupi.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 2, 2014)

*Here's a teammate of mine I bet Bundy can't out lift?*


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 2, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> *Here's a teammate of mine I bet Bundy can't out lift?*





This video just gave me wood!


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 2, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> *Here's a teammate of mine I bet Bundy can't out lift?*




Damn. That's is awesome.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 2, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> This video just gave me wood!




Wood?.. more like concrete. That's sexy as all hell


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 2, 2014)

She needs her own thread in the red light district 
Selfies!


But seriously.  Shes doing great sf. I didnt read the title...but I said "hey...that dungeon looks familiar"


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> I like bisexual women. You can't do nothing with a monogamous dick hating lesbian. I prefer to be part of the action rather than just be a witness to it. I guess we have different goals. Agree to disagree.



Don't overcomplicate it, dude. Wasn't meant for discussion purposes. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 2, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Don't overcomplicate it, dude. Wasn't meant for discussion purposes. Jesus Christ.


Lol..... jk

10char


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 2, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> *Here's a teammate of mine I bet Bundy can't out lift?*



Hell,  I don't see how you get shit accomplished with her around lol.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 3, 2014)

It will.

Underneath all that fat you'd carry.

Just look for PLers who have cut like Guledge.

Some PLers even run more gear that a lot of BBers...


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 3, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> *Here's a teammate of mine I bet Bundy can't out lift?*



Dear Lawd...between the spanx and the high socks...my forearms would get an incredible workout...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 3, 2014)

Sf how old is that girl? Very impressive and she's sexy.


----------



## McDuffy (Feb 25, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> from the look of most PL yes



HAHAHAHA i will miss u Bundy, RIP Bro Bundy


----------



## McDuffy (Feb 25, 2015)

that girl is so hot...


----------



## McDuffy (Feb 25, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Sf how old is that girl? Very impressive and she's sexy.



Old enough, she 18+ stop asking questions


----------

